# where are all the NEW MEXICO HOPPERS!



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

HEY WATS NEW MEXICO WATS GOING ON JUST WANA PUT IT DONW FOR EVERYBODY IN BURQUE AND IN NEW MEXICO HOPPING SO SEND SUM REPLYS POST UR RIDES,UR SET UPS ,UR HYNAS????????? NA JK WELL IF U WANT LOL!!!!! SO STAY UP NEW MEXICO


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

theres just a few out there that are getting respectable inches.I may build something to clown on fools this summer.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Freddy's single-pump Malibu from "Team 505" in Las Cruces, NM.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

"Team 575"???


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

single pump from Chimayo, NM


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

offroad tires?


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Dec 16 2007, 01:04 AM~9463169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did eppie bulid that?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 16 2007, 02:14 PM~9464713
> *offroad tires?
> *


i thought the same thing! (like wtf??? offroad low low?)


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

ya that pic was when i had a v8 and a broken frame bout 3 years ago now its alot different ill have my friend post sum new pics of it and with out those big ass tires :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

hey wats homies hey i just build another hopping pump for my lincoln towncar its a reds compition pump with a MARZOCCHI #11 gear this is basicly wat i did homies i just got the pump u knw how the reds comp pumps have a regular 3/8 p0rt and a 3/8 return on the top now i was looking to go w/ a 1/2 inch port but i wanted to try this so tell me wat u think wat i did is put the block side ways so its now side ported and u bolt it frm the side insted of the bottom coming frm the pump is a 3/8 to a 1/2 inch straight to a 1/2 inch stuuchi check valve to a 1/2inch to a 3/8 straight going to a y-block to #6 hoses and the return comes frm the 3/8th porrted top of the y-block to a parker slow down to a adex dump and return hose bak to the 3/8th return that is also on the side rite on top of the pressure port im runing 8 batterys staight 3 1/2 ton jammers 2 the frt now this is just a street hopper wat do u guys think,do u homies think it will do perrty good on the inches or shud i just get another block,and also do any 1 knw how to post the picks i wud like to post a pick of how i did it it came out fuking chingon and it looks like the pump and block came like that cus i just tolk the tank off and moved it a quarter turn to the top so the block can be side ported and this way the fill hole is on the top still and pluging it is a fat ass reds tank plug so get at me homies AND STAY UP NEW MEXICO, MUCH RESPECT TO EPPIE MARTINEZ FRM CHIMA ,NM CHRIS COCA OF ABQ, CLASSIC CARS OF NM,AND TO ALL THE HOMIES OUT THER IN NEW MEXICO LOWRIDING


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Get a new 1/2 side ported block and run #8 hoses.Chris Coca is my dog and I built the set up thats in the red 63 from Classic Cars of New Mexico.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 08:02 PM~9560936
> *Get a new 1/2 side ported block and run #8 hoses.Chris Coca is my dog and I built the set up thats in the red 63 from Classic Cars of New Mexico.
> *


u dnt think it will do ok how i have it set up or no?


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 08:02 PM~9560936
> *Get a new 1/2 side ported block and run #8 hoses.Chris Coca is my dog and I built the set up thats in the red 63 from Classic Cars of New Mexico.
> *


hey homie much respect to u but u did not build the set up on cucks 63 u may of helped out a lil but u cant take credit for all that i help them assemble 100 swich boxs and i aint oing around saying i build them


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

ME AND MY BROTHER ARE OUT HERE FROM LOS ANGELES AND WE PLAN TO HELP GET A HOP SCENE GOING ON. NO DISSRESPECT TO YOU GUYS BUT I'VE SEEN NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS SENCE WEVE BEEN OUT HERE,AND WE WANT TO SEE YOU GUYS BANG LIKE WE DO BACK HOME IN THE LOS.SO WERE GOING TO BUILD A SINGLE GATE TOWN CAR FOR THE SUMMER OF 08 SO WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICKNICKS :biggrin: LA KUSTOMS WILL BE IN BUSINESS REAL SOON


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

whats up new mexico hoppers looking foward to all the hops this year and all the good comp out there see you on the streets of the 505


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Feb 21 2008, 03:46 PM~9997298
> *ME AND MY BROTHER ARE OUT HERE FROM LOS ANGELES AND WE PLAN TO HELP GET A HOP SCENE GOING ON. NO DISSRESPECT TO YOU GUYS BUT I'VE SEEN NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS SENCE WEVE BEEN OUT HERE,AND WE WANT TO SEE YOU GUYS BANG LIKE WE DO BACK HOME IN THE LOS.SO WERE GOING TO BUILD A SINGLE GATE TOWN CAR FOR THE SUMMER OF 08 SO WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICKNICKS :biggrin:  LA KUSTOMS WILL BE IN BUSINESS REAL SOON
> *


then u are kicking it wid the wrong ppl homie im buliding a singal gate lincoln towncar piston pump street car and my boy rite now has a 79 cutlass singal pumped doing mad inches all lowrider rules he is the king of the streets here in burque and my big dog eppie is 1 of the hoppers getting the highest inches around he used to be the world record holder all lowrider rules built as well were gona be doing it up for the 08 just wait aND see but looking forward on seeing u in the streets homies and thanks for coming down and help kepping the torch lite out here for us lowriders


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Jan 29 2008, 03:00 PM~9814247
> *hey homie much respect to u but u did not build the set up on cucks 63 u may of helped out a lil but u cant take credit for all that i help them assemble 100 swich boxs and i aint oing around saying i build them
> *


Im not going to get in a pissing match with you but yes,I built that set up.Big Chuck did the frame and racks and the set up was built/assembled/installed by me.No biggie,not the first car I have done like that nor the last.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10049632
> *Im not going to get in a pissing match with you but yes,I built that set up.Big Chuck did the frame and racks and the set up was built/assembled/installed by me.No biggie,not the first car I have done like that nor the last.
> *


o no homie i got no dought that ur bad at hydros but chuk told me differnt homie wat i understood is that u wer ther and helped out on the set up im just going by wat the owner told me,and like i sed ive helped them out on a few installs and sum work but i dnt go around and take credit for all that


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10049632
> *Im not going to get in a pissing match with you but yes,I built that set up.Big Chuck did the frame and racks and the set up was built/assembled/installed by me.No biggie,not the first car I have done like that nor the last.
> *


o no homie i got no dought that ur bad at hydros but chuk told me differnt homie wat i understood is that u wer ther and helped out on the set up im just going by wat the owner told me,and like i sed ive helped them out on a few installs and sum work but i dnt go around and take credit for all that


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Feb 28 2008, 05:50 PM~10053026
> *o no homie i got no dought that ur bad at hydros but chuk told me differnt homie wat i understood is that u wer ther and helped out on the set up im just going by wat the owner told me,and like i sed ive helped them out on a few installs and sum work but i dnt go around and take credit for all that
> *


no biggie like I said,not trying to "take credit",I can really give a fuck.All I know is that I ordered all the parts(piece by piece,not a complete pump)fittings and assembeld and installed them.Matter of fact,me and Chris Coca lifted that car years ago with two pumps six batteries for a guy in Taos.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 29 2008, 01:26 AM~10056411
> *no biggie like I said,not trying to "take credit",I can really give a fuck.All I know is that I ordered all the parts(piece by piece,not a complete pump)fittings and assembeld and installed them.Matter of fact,me and Chris Coca lifted that car years ago with two pumps six batteries for a guy in Taos.
> *


heard about that o well who cares chuck tells me sumthing differn i dnt care ethier stay up homie


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Feb 28 2008, 09:28 AM~10049551
> *then u are kicking it wid the wrong ppl homie im buliding a singal gate lincoln towncar piston pump street car and my boy rite now has a 79 cutlass singal pumped doing mad inches all lowrider rules he is the king of the streets here in burque and my big dog eppie is 1 of the hoppers getting the highest inches around he used to be the world record holder all lowrider rules built as well were gona be doing it up for the 08 just wait aND see but looking forward on seeing u in the streets homies and thanks for coming down and help kepping the torch lite out here for us lowriders
> *


no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin:


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Feb 28 2008, 09:28 AM~10049551
> *then u are kicking it wid the wrong ppl homie im buliding a singal gate lincoln towncar piston pump street car and my boy rite now has a 79 cutlass singal pumped doing mad inches all lowrider rules he is the king of the streets here in burque and my big dog eppie is 1 of the hoppers getting the highest inches around he used to be the world record holder all lowrider rules built as well were gona be doing it up for the 08 just wait aND see but looking forward on seeing u in the streets homies and thanks for coming down and help kepping the torch lite out here for us lowriders
> *


no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin: hope you guys can do 90 inches on a single gate like weve been doing :0


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 5 2008, 02:33 PM~10096231
> *no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin:
> *


hit us up wer always down


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10096245
> *no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin: hope you guys can do 90 inches on a single gate like weve been doing :0
> *


WERES YOUR SHOP GOING TO BE LOCATED AT  SINCE YOUVE BEEN HERE IN THE NM WHAT CAR DID U HAVE DOING 90 AND UP :0 THE CAR IN YOUR AVI WAS SAID TO BE A HOPPER BEEN OWNED BY MANY NEVER SEEN PICS OF THAT ONE DOING ANYTHING


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10096245
> *no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin: hope you guys can do 90 inches on a single gate like weve been doing :0
> *


come on down homie my car is street and its piston i only have 10 inch strokes in the rear but imm down for wat ever il have my homie chop up watevr u have like i sed all lowrider rules built homie no weight!!!! and my big homie eppie has a single pump ranger in the 80s all lowrider rules built with no piston just a regular pompa pik up a lowrider mag and look for a red,yellow or tangerine ford ranger with reds logos and new mexico murauled on it like i sed homie weve been doing it ive been out for a min but im pulling my shit out on good friday go to chimayo,nm on good friday no hating just wana see wat ur about,but hey homie i do respect wat ur saying i wud like to see burque a lil like how they do in cali wel dorp me a line or pm me we cud meet up and set sumthing up il hop that cutlass thats in ur avatar the lock ups a lil higher but it il do,or u cud go against my homies 79 cutty,wer all in this for fun homie soi ts all good win or lose u knw


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 6 2008, 11:52 AM~10104676
> *come on down homie my car is street and its piston i only have 10 inch strokes in the rear but imm down for wat ever il have my homie chop up watevr u have like i sed all lowrider  rules built homie no weight!!!! and my big homie eppie has a single pump ranger in the 80s all lowrider rules built with no piston just a regular pompa pik up a lowrider mag and look for a red,yellow or tangerine ford ranger with reds logos and new mexico murauled on it like i sed homie weve been doing it ive been out for a min but im pulling my shit out on good friday go to chimayo,nm on good friday no hating just wana see wat ur about,but hey homie i do respect wat ur saying i wud like to see burque a lil like how they do in cali wel dorp me a line or pm me we cud meet up and set sumthing up il hop that cutlass thats in ur avatar the lock ups a lil higher but it il do,or u cud go against my homies 79 cutty,wer all in this for fun homie soi ts all good win or lose u knw
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE LETS SEE IF HOMIE ACCEPTS!!! :cheesy:  AND IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE NM DO IT LIKE CALI BUT IF U LOOK AT THE POPULATION IN CALI COMPARED TO NM U CANT REALLY COMPARE LA ALONE HAS AS MUCH PEOPLE AS NM BUT NEW MEXICO PUTS IT DOWN THATS FOR SURES!!! NEW MEXICOS LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN NOTICE  MUCH PROPS TO ALL LOWRIDING GENTE EVERYWHERE AND TO ALL NEW MEXICO LOWRIDERS PEACE TO THE 505 AND 575 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 505LOW_@Mar 6 2008, 12:31 PM~10104978
> *SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE LETS SEE IF HOMIE ACCEPTS!!! :cheesy:   AND IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE NM DO IT LIKE CALI BUT IF U LOOK AT THE POPULATION IN CALI COMPARED TO NM U CANT REALLY COMPARE LA ALONE HAS AS MUCH PEOPLE AS NM BUT NEW MEXICO PUTS IT DOWN THATS FOR SURES!!! NEW MEXICOS LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN NOTICE   MUCH PROPS TO ALL LOWRIDING GENTE EVERYWHERE AND TO ALL NEW MEXICO LOWRIDERS PEACE TO THE 505 AND 575 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


4 sure homie stay up


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 505LOW_@Mar 6 2008, 09:53 AM~10103683
> *WERES YOUR SHOP GOING TO BE LOCATED AT   SINCE YOUVE BEEN HERE IN THE NM WHAT CAR DID U HAVE DOING 90 AND UP :0 THE CAR IN YOUR AVI WAS SAID TO BE A HOPPER BEEN OWNED BY MANY NEVER SEEN PICS OF THAT ONE DOING ANYTHING
> *


NO MY CUTLASS THAT IS IN MY AVI WAS MINE AND IT WAS A STREET CAR THAT COULD HOP! IT WAS NOT A HOPPER! AND I HAVENT PULLED NOTHING OUT HERE YET! I'M FROM CALIFORNIA AND THATS WHERE I WAS DOIN MY THANG! I NEVER SAID THAT I DID IT OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 6 2008, 11:52 AM~10104676
> *come on down homie my car is street and its piston i only have 10 inch strokes in the rear but imm down for wat ever il have my homie chop up watevr u have like i sed all lowrider  rules built homie no weight!!!! and my big homie eppie has a single pump ranger in the 80s all lowrider rules built with no piston just a regular pompa pik up a lowrider mag and look for a red,yellow or tangerine ford ranger with reds logos and new mexico murauled on it like i sed homie weve been doing it ive been out for a min but im pulling my shit out on good friday go to chimayo,nm on good friday no hating just wana see wat ur about,but hey homie i do respect wat ur saying i wud like to see burque a lil like how they do in cali wel dorp me a line or pm me we cud meet up and set sumthing up il hop that cutlass thats in ur avatar the lock ups a lil higher but it il do,or u cud go against my homies 79 cutty,wer all in this for fun homie soi ts all good win or lose u knw
> *


 I SOLD MY CUTLASS A WHILE AGO BUT ILL SEE YOU IN THE SUMMER HOMIE :thumbsup: DOES YOUR TOWN CAR HAVE A BIG REDS STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW?


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 14 2008, 09:04 AM~10166669
> *NO MY CUTLASS THAT IS IN MY AVI WAS MINE AND IT WAS A STREET CAR THAT COULD HOP! IT WAS NOT A HOPPER! AND I HAVENT PULLED NOTHING OUT HERE YET! I'M FROM CALIFORNIA AND THATS WHERE I WAS DOIN MY THANG! I NEVER SAID THAT I DID IT OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


YOU MADE IT SEEM LIKE YOU WERE DOING BIG INCHES OVER HERE TELLING REDS NM HOPE U CAN DO 90 AND UP LIKE YOUVE BEEN DOING :scrutinize:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

PANCHOV WHEN AND WERE ARE YOU OPENING YOUR SHOP uffin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2007, 01:01 PM~9470312
> *ya that pic was when i had a v8 and a broken frame bout 3 years ago now its alot different ill have my friend post sum new pics of it and with out those big ass tires :biggrin:
> *


wat going on homie im glad u made it out here frm chima ur car did relly good i wish i cud of got my car hitting but me and fern are gona start frm scratch again to try to get it down to chima for good friday


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 14 2008, 09:10 AM~10166724
> *I SOLD MY CUTLASS A WHILE AGO BUT ILL SEE YOU IN THE SUMMER HOMIE :thumbsup: DOES YOUR TOWN CAR HAVE A BIG REDS STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW?
> *


yea homie it was at my homies shop last week he was doing sum reinforcements for me nuh cus i sold my welder but it was all tolken apart then i didnt have the pumps in or any thing its alot diffent now are u gona go down to chima on good friday???


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 18 2008, 11:53 AM~10197506
> *wat going on homie im glad u made it out here frm chima ur car did relly good i wish i cud of got my car hitting but me and fern are gona start frm scratch again to try to get it down to chima for good friday
> *


 thanks for inviting it was good to get away frm here have u guys got ur car to work


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 19 2008, 12:53 PM~10206682
> *thanks for inviting it was good to get away frm here have u guys got ur car to work
> *


nah homie on sunday the switch got stuch and we didnt knw that ther was power still going thru to the dump and wen i notice it was all fucking hot and brown shit was coming frm the candle stick fern sed it will still be good but wen i talked to andy frm adex he sed it was burn and sure enof the solinoid was burnt it dnt even click thankfully andy frm adex is sending me out a new 1 over nite but im not sure if it will get here in time for 2 maro but regardless im still gona be ther 2maro il see u ther nuh il get the car htting by this next week and il get fernando so we cud come out ther to chima to show u wat it does nuh just for fun probly next friday nuh or next sunday


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

was a nice hop this weekend in burque hit me up when u guys wanna do it again when u guys gonna come down to spana weve already gone up twice


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

hop this weekend was good. Looking foward to doing it again. next time maybe we can do it in spana . "If u got it hit it "


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

im relly glad u guys came out here u guys did relly good homie and well be coming down ther for sure so we cud get together il get everyone together once i get my new batterys in probly in the next couple of weeks,or maybe sooner,stay up homies,much respect to charles,indio,china,eppie and all the rest of the homies frm spana doing it up


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up burque waitin to go back to clown on sum fools that were talkin shit im not gonna metion names they know who they r they say they smoked us they didnt do shit we smoked all there cars weve done it before we'll do it again they say that cutty wit 6 batts beat us before u even think of openin ur mouth go take out the lead/metal u have on the trunk its kinda fierce when 3 or 4 people have to hold the trunk open :twak: weve gone up twice uve come down once ill be ready for any of ur cars anytime


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

much respect to fern,daniel and everybody from burque :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HOP TO THE TOP*


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 3 2008, 03:56 PM~10327701
> *much respect to fern,daniel and everybody from burque :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS I GOT SUMTHING FOR THEM 2 HOMIE MY CARS ALMOST OUT JUST NEED TOMAKE A LITTLE MINOR AJUSTMENTS FRIDAYS AND WILL SEE WAT HAPPENS SUNDAY


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anything gonna happen this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 17 2008, 09:26 AM~10437832
> *Anything gonna happen this sunday  :biggrin:
> *


i txt chuck but no answer


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 31 2008, 07:27 PM~10302067
> *was a nice hop this weekend in burque hit me up when u guys wanna do it again  when u guys gonna come down to spana weve already gone up twice
> *


wat are u up charles hows ur ride?????????


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 17 2008, 09:26 AM~10437832
> *Anything gonna happen this sunday  :biggrin:
> *


wat up homie wat u guys up 2 this weekend i got sum shit 4 sale hit me up ,trying toget the funds for my malibu


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Apr 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10453262
> *wat up homie wat u guys up 2 this weekend i got sum shit 4 sale hit me up ,trying toget the funds for my malibu
> *


Is there going to be hop at DQ this weekend?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

How was the hop at DQ yesterday ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Apr 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10453262
> *wat up homie wat u guys up 2 this weekend i got sum shit 4 sale hit me up ,trying toget the funds for my malibu
> *


Post some pics of the pump and stuff u r selling


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 21 2008, 08:02 AM~10465565
> *How was the hop at DQ yesterday ?
> *


na it was at pat hurly sum fuck ass hole fucked it up for us so now we cud only go to DQ once a month cus sum ass hole told the owner fuck u wen he just asked him to move his car but fucking team reds nm tolk em down ferns car hit like 60 inch back bumber all day with a full lock up ,props to fren for putting it down and very 1 else hoppfully i will have my shit out soon just need to get out of this bind im in


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Apr 23 2008, 11:41 AM~10484970
> *na it was at pat hurly sum fuck ass hole fucked it up for us so now we cud only go to DQ once a month cus sum ass hole told the owner fuck u wen he just asked him to move his car but fucking team reds nm tolk em down ferns car hit like 60 inch back bumber all day with a full lock up ,props to fren for putting it down and very 1 else hoppfully i will have my shit out soon just need to get out of this bind im in
> *


That sucks about all that stuff at DQ ! Me,charles and china were all hopeing to get back up there with all of our rides soon . I am getting ready to put the body back on the Elco


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hop this Sunday? Hurley park?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody going to the show on Saturday ?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HopeFully everybody can make it out to red river on saturday for the show and hop ! ! uffin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

wheres the el camino :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Ooops i forgot !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

There u go ! U happy now :biggrin:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 9 2008, 10:12 AM~10829736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that all that eppies tuck did if it is than he shud of left the fat max block in it that fuck was slamming in santa, i did nt make it to red river but i shut it down here in burque at the k mart this last sunday broke my upper arm in the prossess 40 inches ,taking over cc# 1 epstein hydros #1,props to charles china and indio!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

When is the next hop in Burque ?


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

just had 1 at kmart sunday i served the fuck out of classic cars they wer talking all that shit they called me out i came out and they got served!!!!!!!! we didnt even have to break out the cutty i broke um off with a big body linc back bumber all day well intill i broke my a - frame again ha ha but il be bak on the bumper real soon!!!  another win for taking over car club,team ,we gona be doing it all summer and then sum!!!! and i just got my malibu wait till i pull out the double my boy pjay on here is gona do up my frame and wer gona be smashing all day no piston all power,stay up every 1 and props to eppie and epstein hydros and indio charles china fern dog and all every 1 else!!!!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

WHO FROM CLASSIC CARS WAS HOPPING


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Jun 24 2008, 12:21 PM~10940430
> *just had 1 at kmart sunday i served the fuck out of classic cars they wer talking all that shit they called me out i came out and they got served!!!!!!!! we didnt even have to break out the cutty i broke um off with a big body linc back bumber all day well intill i broke my a - frame again ha ha but il be bak on the bumper real soon!!!   another win for taking over car club,team ,we gona be doing it all summer and then sum!!!! and i just got my malibu wait till i pull out the double my boy pjay on here is gona do up my frame and wer gona be smashing all day no piston all power,stay up every 1 and props to eppie and epstein hydros and indio charles china fern dog and all every 1 else!!!!
> *


Hopefully u can set it up for this weekend and me an charles will be there for sure :buttkick:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT  505 NUKKUAS


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Jun 24 2008, 02:40 PM~10942014
> *WHO FROM CLASSIC CARS WAS HOPPING
> *


ther my homies they busted out a cutty that fool sean and oscar ther cool but i had to break em off theve been talking to much nuh


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 9 2008, 11:15 AM~10829760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did this hop take place at?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

it was in red river


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 25 2008, 02:11 PM~10502212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do u have more pics of these car.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10958276
> *it was in red river
> *


dam i was up there in feb. u stay there


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 27 2008, 03:20 AM~10962004
> *Do u have more pics of these car.
> *


I have a few more but right now i am redoing the whole car !


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

how do you load pics???? i got a bunch of my ride


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10958276
> *it was in red river
> *


is this a every year thing? and what are the dates


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 27 2008, 12:36 PM~10964123
> *is this a every year thing? and what are the dates
> *


This year was the first time we went up there and they said they will be doing it every year it is supposed to be the first weekend in june is what they told me


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

didnt know any lolo's stayed up there


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 27 2008, 01:53 PM~10964665
> *didnt know  any lolo's stayed up there
> *


Were u up there or r u going back out to red river ?


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

CAR HOP Call For Info


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i read a topic on it a few days ago they said they wernt gonna have a hopp


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 4 2008, 10:24 AM~11012474
> *i read a topic on it a few days ago they said they wernt gonna have a hopp
> *


thay told us no at first thay just oked it so we are going to have a hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

cherry we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 5 2008, 12:33 PM~11017372
> *cherry we'll be there :biggrin:
> *


How about the Hop that is supposed to happen on the 19th u gonna be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jul 4 2008, 01:09 AM~11010865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What time do cars for the Hop need to be there by?


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jul 5 2008, 10:01 AM~11016995
> *thay told us no at first thay just oked it so we are going to have a hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey wat up man my name is daniel i dnt knw if u remember me i got sum juice frm u a few years bak wen i was a youngster i do hydros now thou and got a couple of hopperz give me a call if any of ur members or homies need juice shot me a pm il be more than happy to hook any of ur homies up at a killer price il beat out any 1 and its very clean work


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 8 2008, 01:31 PM~11038933
> *What time do cars for the Hop need to be there by?
> *



Sunday Morning :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 8 2008, 01:31 PM~11038933
> *What time do cars for the Hop need to be there by?
> *


u coming the cutlass is serving gasho i dnt think no body can fuck with it and the linc tam bein back bumber we be getting those extra inchs we did sum modifications all lowrider legal make sure u guys tell classic to take that weight out of ther car,taking over car club on a roll,95 town car single pump 8 batterys NO WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!,ALL POWER


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Jul 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11055666
> *u coming the cutlass is serving gasho i dnt think no body can fuck with it and the linc tam bein back bumber we be getting those extra inchs we did sum modifications all lowrider legal make sure u guys tell classic to take that weight out of ther car,taking over car club on a roll,95 town car single pump 8 batterys NO WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!,ALL POWER
> *


We will b there i just need to put the elco back together today had a few problems last week!


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you every one that came out to the show you all made it a good show
From La Familia :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Does anybody know about the show going on saturday at Holiday Bowl ? They r supposed to be having a HOP but cant find the flyer to contact anybody. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 1 2008, 12:21 AM~10986891
> *Were u up there or r u going back out to red river ?
> *


yeah i was there in feb. and will be back in feb. 09, but thats when all the snow is there but wouldnt mine going back when its thawed out and enjoy cool temp. and hopping! :biggrin:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Feb 21 2008, 03:46 PM~9997298
> *ME AND MY BROTHER ARE OUT HERE FROM LOS ANGELES AND WE PLAN TO HELP GET A HOP SCENE GOING ON. NO DISSRESPECT TO YOU GUYS BUT I'VE SEEN NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS SENCE WEVE BEEN OUT HERE,AND WE WANT TO SEE YOU GUYS BANG LIKE WE DO BACK HOME IN THE LOS.SO WERE GOING TO BUILD A SINGLE GATE TOWN CAR FOR THE SUMMER OF 08 SO WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICKNICKS :biggrin:  LA KUSTOMS WILL BE IN BUSINESS REAL SOON
> *


WHATS UP WITH THIS GUY IS HE SERVING FOOLS OR WAS HE ALL TALK JUS WANDERING  :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Mar 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10096245
> *no problom homie we just want you guys to swang like we do. i'll see you in the streets homie :biggrin: hope you guys can do 90 inches on a single gate like weve been doing :0
> *


:scrutinize: ANY PICS OF 90 INCHES


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

there still puttin lead under the batteries there not done :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 505LOW (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Any Hops going on anytime soon ? :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Pjay i think there still having a weekly hop at K-mart corner of central and atrisco (abq nm)


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

oh its been on sundays at about 6pm


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 21 2008, 08:02 AM~11400989
> *oh its been on sundays at about 6pm
> *


Is there one going down this sunday ?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

i dunno i will make a couple calls and find out


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jul 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11088690
> *Thank you every one that came out to the show you all made it a good show
> From La Familia  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank place 3rd wud got secongsd but buuuuuuuuuuuut na im not gona say ...single pump big body 8 battys NO WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!,HE ABEL NICE TALKING TO U SUNDAY I GOT THOSE CHECK VALVES 4 U HIT ME UP 5053045976 DANIEL


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 21 2008, 05:16 PM~11405779
> *Is there one going down this sunday ?
> *


big car club bbq this sunday so far over 6 clubs and more coming ther will be nice rides a hop and lots of fun will post more info and indio and charles give me a call il let u knw so u guys cud come down i guess eppies comming down to


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

we'll be there


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Sep 10 2008, 01:52 PM~11568194
> *big car club bbq this sunday so far over 6 clubs and more coming ther will be nice rides a hop and lots of fun will post more info and indio and charles give me a call il let u knw so u guys cud come down i guess eppies comming down to
> *


Where u guys doing the BBQ ? We r gonna be in ALB on sunday but we werent taking the cars we were gonna hit up the fair ! Hit me up on my cell ! We have been busy doing another cutlass Havent had time to finish the elco ......


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Had a good time at the BBQ on sunday! ! Hope u guys do it again soon !

Car Show and HOP in Espanola on Saturday At the Plaza De Espanola......


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

It would be nice if there were a way to freak hell out the tourist who will be attending this years Balloon Fiesta with a hydro display of epic proportions.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

ya...........


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

:cheesy: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :cheesy: A HOP TO THE TOP FOR N.M.


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody know if the hop at the park in Alb went down on sunday ? Any pics if so ? :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

not sure but yes please post pix


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

NEW NEVER USED MORE BOUNCE PISTON PUMP.$300 OR $500 FOR ALL OF IT. 2IN STEEL BLOCK 3/4 PORT SIDE RETURNS.3/4 PARKER CHECK, 1/2 PARKER CHECK, 1/2 PARKER SLOW DOWN, 3/4 TO 1/2 Y BLOCK WITH FITTINGS


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: HIT ME UP


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Oct 7 2008, 05:23 PM~11805353
> *NEW NEVER USED MORE BOUNCE PISTON PUMP.$300 OR $500 FOR ALL OF IT. 2IN STEEL BLOCK 3/4 PORT SIDE RETURNS.3/4 PARKER CHECK, 1/2 PARKER CHECK, 1/2 PARKER SLOW DOWN, 3/4 TO 1/2 Y BLOCK WITH FITTINGS
> 
> 
> ...


wer did u get that homie???


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11397886
> *Any Hops going on anytime soon ?  :biggrin:
> *


simon we got some toys lets play this sunday in burque 86 aand tower hit us 12 competitors any one want to play hit me up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oscarc_2099_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 PM~11934458
> *simon we got some toys lets play this sunday in burque 86 aand tower hit us 12 competitors any one want to play hit me up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT GOOD TIMING NOW THAT I HAVE MY CAR APART ! :biggrin: I will c what cars i can get together to go ! Any money up for the hop ?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 21 2008, 07:41 PM~11934866
> *WHAT GOOD TIMING NOW THAT I HAVE MY CAR APART ! :biggrin:  I will c what cars i can get together to go ! Any money up for the hop ?
> *


maybe doggy will see dring singles pumps and double pump,see you sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

we'll be there fo sho


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 22 2008, 02:03 PM~11941754
> *we'll be there fo sho
> *


bring some carne asada and grill :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Oct 20 2008, 03:33 PM~11920306
> *wer did u get that homie???
> *


*I'VE HAD IT FOR A WHILE I BROUGHT IT WITH ME FROM L.A.*


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT FOR THE N.M. HOPPERS


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

just wanted to let you guys know, that I will be representing the "575" here pretty soon!  

I have a 79 monte with a Black Magic Setup, put together by "CRUCES CREATIONS" :wave:

:0 forgot to mention, I'm not a hopper


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Jun 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10963880
> *how do you load pics???? i got a bunch of my ride
> *


When you are in the reply window click on Image Uploader. It will give you several options to down load your pics. I like to use Tinypic, Click on "Tinypic" there window will open up.Click on browse to search for your pics in your computer ,select the pic or video clip u like, then skip down to "File type" and select if it's video or image. Move down to "Resize:" and select "Message Board(640x480)".
Click on "UPLOAD " and wait once it's done it gives yoe several formats to pic from.
Click on "IMG CODE for Forums & Message Board" it will automatic copy that format then go back to your reply window and paste (Ctrl V) on the reply window.

Here is a pic of my homeboyz ride not a hopper but a New Mexico Ride "La Union ".


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 6 2008, 12:24 PM~12080748
> *just wanted to let you guys know, that I will be representing the "575" here pretty soon!
> 
> I have a 79 monte with a Black Magic Setup, put together by "CRUCES CREATIONS"  :wave:
> ...


put it down if u need help let me knw


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Nov 6 2008, 12:24 PM~12080748
> *just wanted to let you guys know, that I will be representing the "575" here pretty soon!
> 
> I have a 79 monte with a Black Magic Setup, put together by "CRUCES CREATIONS"  :wave:
> ...


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 6 2008, 01:06 PM~12081146
> *When you are in the reply window click on Image Uploader. It will give you several options to down load your pics. I like to use Tinypic, Click on "Tinypic" there window will open up.Click on browse to search for your pics in your computer ,select the pic or video clip u like, then skip down to "File type" and select if it's video or image. Move down to "Resize:" and select "Message Board(640x480)".
> Click on "UPLOAD " and wait  once it's done it gives yoe several formats to pic from.
> Click on "IMG CODE for Forums & Message Board" it will automatic copy that format then go back to your reply window and paste (Ctrl V) on the reply window.
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 6 2008, 01:06 PM~12081146
> * a pic of my homeboyz ride not a hopper but a New Mexico Ride "La Union ".
> 
> 
> ...


that cars badass


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT!!! NUEVO MEXICO!!!!!!!


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Whats up 505 ? Post any upcoming events ! getting ready to put it down in '09'


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Whats up everybody , Hope everybody is coming down to Espanola for Good Friday so hopefully we can put something together ! It is nice to see all the new rides come out . :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

What's up Jason what's crack'n out your way.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 2 2009, 09:28 AM~12880636
> *What's up Jason what's crack'n out your way.
> *


Just getting the elco ready for a new year And u


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

i will bring a car ........ :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Feb 3 2009, 10:02 AM~12892578
> *i will bring a car ........ :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 3 2009, 03:21 PM~12894690
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


When u gonna finish ur car ? :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

fuck it we taking over!!!!


----------

